# only 3 eggs fertilised... are our chances very low



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

out of 6 eggs collected only 3 have fertilised... dont know what to think... could they start dying off now?


----------



## Raymondo (Feb 18, 2012)

I think you have very good chances with 3.  
A friend of mine had 3 a few years ago, one didn't survive and they put 2 back in - she now has a beautiful little girl, and I was just reading a thread about a lady who only had 1 fertilised -  now a lovely little girl as well.

We found out yesterday we have 5 eggs fertilised and I was wondering the same thing, and I am worrying about how many (if any will make it).  As daft as it sounds I am trying to visualise them all huddled together in their petri dishes looking out for each other and gently slowly growing and dividing, staying strong and happy.  I'm trying to send positive thoughts and stay positive - as that is all I know I am able to do to help them right now.
I'm also focussing on staying relaxed and calm and trying to be happy - so that any that go back in have the best possible chance.

I know its cliche but it really does only take one.  There is no reason why it can't work for all of us.
Stay positive and feel proud of how far you have come.

Good luck
XXX


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks Raymondo. I am disappointed though. Im really hoping and praying..

I wonder when I will know what grade they are


----------



## Raymondo (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't heard anything about the grading of our 5.  We are scheduled to go for ET tomorrow lunchtime - unless we hear otherwise in the morning.
I felt a bit disappointed as we had 11 eggs collected so I had thought maybe 6-8 would fertilise and 5 seemed a big drop.  However, it is what is is and you just must make the best of where you are.
You can't go back - only forward in life - so lets do it standing tall and strong.
The sun is shining outside (at least where I am) and its a beautiful day - plus its Easter - what better time for eggs!
Hang in there and rest up and calm your mind.
XXX


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks so much... I need to gather myself and stop crying... 3 is better than none.. 
This is so tough. Good luck to you I really admire your wisdom xx


----------



## Raymondo (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks hun.  It is v tough.  I have many mad sad moments.  Its only natural.
Fingers crossed and saying a little prayer for us now.
XXX


----------



## Variety (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi hon, I have posted you a reply on the first time ivf thread.

Take care

Vxxx


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just thought I'd post a very positive reply to you all, hope it helps with the pma!  On my 3rd ivf cycle, I had 8 eggs collected, 6 fertilised but 3 abnormally, so we only had 3 embies!  This was a huge drop from both our previous attempts, however 2 were transferred and I now have 2 beautiful twin girls!  Sending lots of   

Will br thining of you all over the next wee while while you continue you tx journey

Liz
x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks so much for that Liz. What day transfer did you do?


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi 

I had a day 3 transfer, with a smaller number of embryos this is definatly the best option, the best place for those wee embies is snuggling up inside Mummy's tummy!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had 7 follicles, 4 eggs and only 1 fertilised normally, i am currently planning his 4 th birthday

(we had a day 2 transfer)

Donna Marie


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Maybenow,

I just wanted to reassure you that in my previous and current ivf they only found 2 eggs. The first time both fertilised and were transferred and this time one fertilised and they transferred it on day two. Sending you lots of luck and


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi maybenow,

I feel a bit like you, had 13 collected of which only 5 fertilised. I was really hoping for a 5 day transfer but with only 5 I have been told its looking very unlikely. 

I'm in for transfer tomorrow, half expected a call this morning to come in for a 2 day transfer so just trying to focus on the positives 

Good luck xx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

HI maybenow and everyone
LOVE the positive stories of low number of embies and 2day transfers. I had egg collection on Wednesday - got three eggs from three follicles; two fertilised and i had both put back into the Mother Ship today   I am hoping/praying with all my might that they stick and the positive stories of pregnancies (and 4th birthday party!) has made me smile - so thank you. We were asked if we'd like to wait a day have have a 3day transfer, but probably only of one emby, or go in today for a transfer of both.  

Maybenow - here's hoping you get good quality embies and you get them into you so you can start nurturing them. Good luck with your journey. My AMH is also low (hence so few eggs).  Really hoping you get good news on their quality soon  xx


----------



## louise2930 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I had 17 follies and only 3 eggs were collected, only 1 eggs fertilised so I had a day 2 transfer - Finley James was born 5 weeks ago a very healthy 10 pound 2  

Just think quality beats quantity any day

Good luck ladies, I will be keeping an eye out for your news xxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I only got 5 eggs, 3 of which fertilized. 2 put back and have 2 and half year old twins. Good luck all


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks DeeDee and Louise - so great to hear these positive stories of 2-day transfers. I am testing a week Wednesday <gulp>
Lexi - did you get your call? Hope all went well. 
x


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey all, great to hear the positive stories.

I had 2 good quality embryos transferred on Saturday, the others were still going strong but sadly it seems not good enough to freeze. 

Another worry, do you think because my others weren't good enough to freeze the 2 transferred won't be either? 

Wehavethree cats, how are you coping so far? Xxx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hi Lexi
Great to hear from you. 
I reckon that they will have transferred the best ones to you. Best place for them is the Mother Ship - so don't worry about them re: quality compared to the ones which didn't make it far enough.  Apparently they have to be absolute tip-top quality to survive freezing and thawing, so they are very very specific about not freezing ones which won't make it.  
BRILLIANT news that you have two top quality ones inside you 
I am already driving myself batty with thinking about how my embies are doing.  I think i have had about three waking minutes of embryo-free time - the rest of it thinking 'grow and stick, grow and stick, grow and stick'. Sounds like we are cycle buddies now, being one day apart on transfer. Do you test on Thur 19th (ie day after me?).
Hope you are staying relatively sane.  Are you recovered from the physical effects of egg-collection?
(feel free to privmessage me if i have asked way too many questions!!!)
x


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Lexi - this cycle for me I had 13 eggs, but only 2 fertilised and I find out tomorrow in my scan what we are pg with!

Ref. freezing, it is hit and miss.  My first cycle, I froze 3 grade 1/2 7 cells and had 2 grade 1 8 cells transferred.  With that my LO being the outcome of that ET.  When we returned to have FET with our 3 which we had no doubts about as we had our LO from the same tx, they failed to freeze.  I was devastated as I had not seen that coming, I had no reason to doubt my embie quality.  Anyway, I am trying to say that you have 2 that were strong enough for tx, so did I and I have a LO and a scan tomorrow to confirm the outcome of this tx.  You want the strongest of the strong to be transferred, and it's a good thing that the clinic were able to recognise that the others weren't strong enough.  The last thing you want is false hope for another day.

Good luck x


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Lexi - our third fertilized wasn't good enough to freeze - didn't mean anything in regards to other two that we had put back


----------

